# Whats a Bear Tigercat??



## happyhunter2 (Jan 13, 2007)

I've seen these on ebay every now and then. Some of them are quite pretty. It is the same length as a Grizzly. What is different? Which is "better"?

Thanks!!!


----------



## FlyinCedar (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what is really different about them, its just another Bear model..dont know the length of the Tigercat, but the Grizzly is either 56 or 58 inches, depending on year. As far as better, thats only ever a matter of opinion. Joe likes one thing and swears by it, and Steve likes something completely different and says its the best.... Only you can decide what is "better".... There aint much difference in any Bear bow other than length and whether it is a T/D or not.


----------



## Ia Hawkeye (Mar 3, 2005)

*What's a Tigercat*

As I remember, the Bear Tigercat was a 62" bow. It was priced below the 
Grizzly. The Grizzy was / is a better shooting bow. My wife shot one for years.


----------



## stickmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

the tigercats were really nice bows, you will notice on some, they have a really comfortable locator grip that almost forces yer hand into posistion every time, giving you a really good consistency on grip, ive got one and it is a great bow


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

The Bear Tigercat was a lower priced bow offered by Bear for several years. Over the years they were made, the type of wood used in the bow, as well as the bows length, changed. I have owned a couple Tigercats, both 62" lengths, and found them to be nice shooting bows. They usually go for a lower price than the more well-known and popular Bears, and the ones made of exoctic wood are especially nice.


----------



## happyhunter2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Stevesbows (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a 79 50# tigercat at 29 inch it's a great little bow I want a kodiak or drizzly but there a little more than what I want to spend right now


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

They had different designs in different periods but most of the ones you see were called "semi-recurves" similar to hybrids you see now.

They work well enough. It was my first real bow -my dad bought it at a yard sale for $15 when I was a kid.


----------



## Stevesbows (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow that's better than i.. I paid 100 at the pawnshop


----------



## Deflex45 (Feb 14, 2021)

Stevesbows said:


> Wow that's better than i.. I paid 100 at the pawnshop


I think you still did okay, most I’ve seen lately have gone for over $200.


----------

